# 2500B brake problem



## cynful38 (Feb 6, 2016)

After my tractor leaked all the hydro. fluid out last winter. It leaked so much it stopped moving I fixed the leak and filled it back up and everything's fine except now the brakes don't work. They worked fine until this. Do I need to bleed something to fix it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The brakes are part of the hydrostatic transmission on this model tractor. Your service and repair manual has the instructions for how to get them operating again after a complete fluid loss for the hydrostatic.


----------



## cynful38 (Feb 6, 2016)

Thanks but I no longer have the manuals, someone threw them away, long story.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

It is critical to have the appropriate manuals when doing service work. Do a Google search for service and repair manuals for you tractor and you will find a number of hits. A Case IH dealer service department may also be able to walk you through the procedure for recharging the brakes. But, be warned, once a hydrostatic runs out of oil it sometimes requires a ground up rebuild to reestablish the integrity of the pumps and seals.


----------



## cynful38 (Feb 6, 2016)

I did a google search and it brought me here so thats why I asked the question here. I just asked for a little advice that I'm sure someone on here could answer.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

You can pick up an I&T for a 574. That should cover MOST of the procedures you need to follow. They ARE well known for being a pain to bleed. The process involves having the tractor running for a certain length of time, installing some lengths of clear tubing onto the brake bleeders to watch the fluid(and air bubbles) as it's directed back into the tractor sump, pinching off a return line or two near the master cylinders, and some other things as well. I can't remember it all, but it's laid out in the manual. Be prepared to spend some time at it.


----------



## cynful38 (Feb 6, 2016)

Thanks for the help Fedup!


----------



## etemplet (May 6, 2012)

I have some pretty good experience with the brakes on my 3400A and from the advice it sounds like the same system. I you are still in need of input and wish to discuss... I will help where I can. I also have a manual... and the bleeding is not that difficult. I rebuilt my master cylinders before embarking on the journey.


----------

